# The Black Swan has landed....



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....on the podium!!

WAY TO GO, KAETLYN !!!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ....on the podium!!
> 
> WAY TO GO, KAETLYN !!!


I predicted correctly all podium standing . Gold and Silver got beautiful Alina and Evgenija .

btw, there is one Russian 13 y.o. girl, Alexandra Trusova that already doing Quad-triple combo


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Also "black swan" landed on Canadian hockey players . Huge surprise: Canada vs Germany 3 : 4!
Would be interesting to watch Canada vs Russia....
Thank you idiot-Bettman


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> Would be interesting to watch Canada vs Russia....
> Thank you idiot-Bettman


Yes just exclude most of the Canadian hockey players and hand the medals to Europe.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> ....on the podium!!
> 
> WAY TO GO, KAETLYN !!!


My wife loves figure skating, so I was forced (errr, I mean loved) to watch the women's free skate. I was actually pretty proud of Kaetlyn Osmond for her composure under pressure. She seemed to be having a wonderful time out there. 

My favourite of the night was women's skicross. I yelled at the screen throughout the race - "GO CANADA RED, GO CANADA GREEN". Congratulations Kelsey Serwa and Brittany Phelan on winning gold and silver.








http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2018/0...lan-gold-silver-skicross-olympics_a_23368970/


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

olivaw said:


> My wife loves figure skating, so I was forced (errr, I mean loved) to watch the women's free skate.




whether by force or by love, surely Virtue & Moir must have melted your heart?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> I predicted correctly all podium standing . Gold and Silver got beautiful Alina and Evgenija .
> 
> [video]


yes....and when those 2 russians ahead of her inevitably test positive for PEDs, she'll get bumped up...to silver. or gold....


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> yes....and when those 2 russians ahead of her inevitably test positive for PEDs, she'll get bumped up...to silver. or gold....


More likely that Osmond will get positive test


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It's still the Russians who are among those mostly authoritarian nations most likely to cheat going forward. Cheating is ingrained in their oligarchy system... a 'win at all costs' mentality. Their issues will likely continue until their national sports organizational structure can be cleansed of that generation.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> whether by force or by love, surely Virtue & Moir must have melted your heart?


Absolutely, Tessa Virtue and Scott Moir's ice dance was inspirational, even to a figure skating neophyte like me. How could anyone not be moved?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Indeed. It was sensational.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

olivaw said:


> Absolutely, Tessa Virtue and Scott Moir's ice dance was inspirational, even to a figure skating neophyte like me. How could anyone not be moved?
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> is he gay? if not, they should get married


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> is he gay? if not, they should get married


Why? Marriage is the one institution that is guaranteed to fail about 50% of the time. Leave good things alone.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> yes....and when those 2 russians ahead of her inevitably test positive for PEDs, she'll get bumped up...to silver. or gold....





gibor365 said:


> More likely that Osmond will get positive test


May I ask what evidence there is to support an assertion Kaetlyn Osmond is taking performance enhancing drugs? Or is this just another example of gibor’s anti-Canada sentiments?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

AltaRed said:


> Indeed. It was sensational.


It was indeed. 

Recently I reviewed the Torvill and Dean performance of “Bolero” at the 1984 Olympics in Sarajevo. It is still riveting after all these years.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The sailor moon routine would have edged her to gold


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

heyjude said:


> May I ask what evidence there is to support an assertion Kaetlyn Osmond is taking performance enhancing drugs? Or is this just another example of gibor’s anti-Canada sentiments?


And mayIask evedence that Zagitova or Medvedeva used PED?! After all this anti-Russian IOC propoganda looks like they are not allowed to take even Advil! Another example of CMF anti-Rissian sentiment?!
The fact is that Osmond wasn't even close to amazing performance of Russian skaters...


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

gibor365 said:


> And mayIask evedence that Zagitova or Medvedeva used PED?! After all this anti-Russian IOC propoganda looks like they are not allowed to take even Advil! Another example of CMF anti-Rissian sentiment?!
> The fact is that Osmond wasn't even close to amazing performance of Russian skaters...


I am not anti Russian. I did not discuss the Russian skaters, who, in my opinion, were excellent. I hope and pray that they were not taking any performance enhancing drugs. The fact remains that the Russian Olympic establishment has forced many athletes to take these drugs, so I don’t know.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> The fact remains that the Russian Olympic establishment has forced many athletes to take these drugs


 Has forced?! Really?! What a joke .
Just a question.... Did Canadian Olympic establishment force Ben Johnson to take doping?!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

not so well known at the 2018 olympics is the fact that the gold & silver ice dance winners share the same montreal coaches & the foursome train on the same ice rink, which is located in montreal's notre-dame-de-grace district.

tessa virtue & scott moir train under coaches Marie-France Dubreuil & her husband Patrice Lauzon at their centre gadbois figure skating school. Also training at gadbois are france's gabrielle papadakis & guillaume cizeron. Also madison hubbell & zachary donohue, who skate for the US. As well as the spanish ice dance pair.

dubreuil, who saw her own skating career end with a severe fall during olympic competition, left the 2006 olympics in tofino italy not with a medal but in an ambulance. But she left with her love for olympic ice dance skating intact.

soon, dubreuil would marry her skating partner lauzon & the pair would inaugurate their ice dance training school in montreal. Their trademark is strong artistic development via collaboration, not competition per se. At gadbois, dubreuil & lauzon accept only one skating pair from each country.

as scott moir explained to sports media ESPN recently, the international skaters don't compete during training. Instead, as friends, they "push" each other to excellence, moir said.
.

_Patrice Lauzon carries Marie-France Dubreuil after her accidental fall during the 2006 olympics_
.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Why do all the ice skaters looks so beautiful? I can't believe that there are no good ugly skaters!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Why do all the ice skaters looks so beautiful? I can't believe that there are no good ugly skaters!


the ugly ones roller-skate

btw....we ARE talking about the WOMEN....right kc???
(not that there's anything wrong with that...)


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Why do all the ice skaters looks so beautiful? I can't believe that there are no good ugly skaters!


Maybe they should wear some safety gear such as helmets, goggles and body armor like the other judged sports to remove this bias


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Why do all the ice skaters looks so beautiful? I can't believe that there are no good ugly skaters!




there's a slight but discernible degree of acting in Virtue & Moir's skating performance. IMHO it's not overdone. I think the affection was there to begin with - look at the childhood & teen skating pictures.

but over the years training has emphasized the bond of trust & respect, added the strong sensuality flavour because it sells bigtime. Both to the audiences & to the judges.

it doesn't take very much acting skill for virtue to look ravished with bliss & tenderness. Moir only needed small coaching to learn to throw his head back - see how the dark hair flies out in excitement - then lean forward to close his eyes in ecstasy. 

strategic large expanses of bare skin help. Male skaters have always had to grip their partners close to the hips, thighs & frankly genitals in order to raise them high, spin them around like exotic birds, toss them lightly as flowers. Perhaps the genius of Virtue & Moir is that they're able to enhance their happy message to the point where ordinary people all over the world can instantly see & feel it.


.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Why do all the ice skaters looks so beautiful? I can't believe that there are no good ugly skaters!


Tons of make up 

http://beauty-around.com/en/tops/item/874-most-beautiful-figure-skaters

https://www.wonderslist.com/top-10-hottest-women-figure-skaters/


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Shouldnt we have spent all these wasted billions on climate change or something?

Biggest waste of time and money on the planet bar none. Even the South Koreans arent interested in their own games.

The figure skating has been bought off for decades now. Too subjective to be an olympic sport.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

^Seems cheap for the pride of seeing young Canadians like Sebastien Toutant take home olympic gold. Toutant won Big Air Snowboarding.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

speaking of the olympics...I kinda miss this guy:

https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&.....0...1ac.1.64.img..0.18.960....0.MxJDHBJHLZ0


----------

